# Polygon Siskiu N8



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Have ordered one of these after selling my 2017 Giant Reign 2 ^^

Should arrive in a week or so... I'll post up my findings etc.

Already have a Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 (for out back) & a couple of tubeless valves ordered also.

The rest of the kit looks pretty good.

$2875 USD

It'll be reserved for the gnarliest of trails...

Whilst my Nukeproof Scout 290 looks after general duties.















2019 Polygon Siskiu N8 - SPECS:

Frame
ALX AM / 160MM TRAVEL (29"), TAPER H/T

Fork
ROCKSHOX YARI RC SOLO AIR BOOST 15X110MM, 160MM (29") TRAVEL

Rear Shock
FOX PERFORMANCE FLOAT DPX2 E2E:205X65, 3 POS LEVER, LV EVOL, HARDWARE:8MMX25MM & TRUNNION

Head Set
ZS 44/28.6 | ZS 56/40

Stem
ENTITY XPERT, ALLOY E:45MM R:7DEG BB:31.8MM

Handlebar
ENTITY XPERT, ALLOY W:780MM R:12MM BB:31.8MM

Rear Derailleur
SRAM NX EAGLE 12-SPEED

Shifter
SRAM NX EAGLE 12-SPEED

Bottom Bracket
SRAM DUB BSA

Crank Set
TRUVATIV DESCENDANT 6K ALUMINUM 12-SPEED 32T NARROW-WIDE DUB SPINDLE BOOST - 175MM (L)

Cassette
CS NX 1230 EAGLE 12-SPEED 11-50T

Chain
SRAM NX EAGLE 12-SPEED

Brake
TEKTRO HD-M745 4 PISTON

Wheel Set
ENTITY XL2 DISC 29-622 (29")

Tire
SCHWALBE MAGIC MARRY, 29"X2.35"

Saddle
ENTITY ASSAULT

Seat Post
EXA FORM DRIVE SI - 150MM (L), ZERO OFFSET, 30.9MM

Wheel Size

29" - L

Color
RED CANDY

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Initial Impressions (ride & otherwise):

Looks/Feel:
Candy (dubbed due to wife asking what's its name?) is a real looker. She looks ready for action. 
Candy is a big girl i.e. she needs to go on a weight loss program. I changed out the rear tyre & man... the rear wheel was heavy! At least 30% heavier than my AM HT 29er's rear wheel. Big, burly looking & bomb proof feeling.

Climbing:
For a big lass, she is surprisingly efficient on the ups. Her first climb, which usually takes me around 38 mins (29er AM HT &/or Giant Reign) was managed by Candy in 36 mins. Which was definitely unexpected.

Despite the bikes weight, which can be felt on the trail. She chugs along at a surprising rate of knots. Kudos to the frame designers & spec'in the DPX2 rear shock. It sits nice & high in its travel & has minimal bob. NB, trail/climb mode equalled similar results.

Descending:
Out of the gate, I expected the N8 to be a plough. A point and shoot weapon. At the moment she's less forgiving than my old '17 Giant Reign 2 & more akin to my '17 Nukeproof Scout 290 w/ the added bonus of 160mm out back.

There'll need to be some more fine tuning to get the '19 Yari humming like the DPX2. LBS rekon'd the fork has 2 volume spacers stock. Yesterday the front end felt a little harsh, particularly when compared to the '17 iteration I had set up w/ 4 tokens on my old GR2.

When pointed down she wants to cut loose i.e. hit break neck speed. Which I would have been up for had the brakes been bedded in. Apparently, 2-3 rides before full stopping is on tap. Candy is surprisingly maneuverable & poppy on the trail. Not a plough by any stretch of the imagination. Which is the sort of ride I prefer. 
Dialing in the fork, setting her up tubeless & fiddling w/ tyre pressures will be needed to soften things up a little.

Meh:
Brake levers are really long. I've set up the cockpit w/ the brakes inside (nearer stem) of the dropper lever & shifter o_0 Just so I can one finger brake. Reach adjust is in a finicky place i.e. inside bite zone at the hinge point.
The dropper lever doesn't look/feel like it'll last. An over the bar lever will reclaim a little real estate & will just work better with the current brake levers.
Mary's don't run as big as they use to?? On my old GR2, on a 27mm ID rim (N8 = 29 ID) the MM is 62mm wide. N8 MM is barely 60mm wide.

Nice Touches:
Stealth axles front & rear
DPX2 shock is da bomb
Quick returning dropper post (despite lever quality)
Chain slap guard
Magic Mary's front & rear... NB, first ride was w/ a Schwalbe Rock Razor on the rear.
Sweet looking color way.
Very neutral feel.

To Do:
If I had the coin (wait, I do have $$ to spare - for the spec at this price... it's best value steed going), lighter wheels would be awesome to unleash the beast even more.

Burlier stem/handlebar combo... 50mm stem (think it's currently 45mm) & bars with little more rise.

I will be changing/getting changed out the dropper lever. I've got an old giant one lying around somewhere. Hopefully it's compatible. Otherwise I'll buy a new one.

Go tubeless... may keep the Rock Razor on for the Summer & put my - yet to arrive, Maxxis Aggressor on the rear for Autumn/Winter.

Conclusion:
Overall I'm really pleased with my purchase (& my not so light wallet). A bike that is playful, engaging & wanting to go fast - is right in my wheel house. A little more fine tuning, bedding in & I'll be a pig in swill. Bang for buck is a big tick in the plus column. I think Candy & I will have a long lasting, exciting relationship.

Incoming: (still waiting for)
Da Bomb - red grips
Maxxis Aggressor 2.5
Rockbros red flat pedals
Tubeless valves


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Thumbs up for going #onpolygonbikes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

That bike looks amazing. Really interested in your impressions of it. Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it. 

I would love to try one, but the trails around here don't really warrant that long of travel. The T7 and T8 would be ebetter for around here. Wonder when Polygon is going to update them? New colors etc?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

richulr said:


> That bike looks amazing. Really interested in your impressions of it. Look forward to hearing your thoughts on it.
> 
> I would love to try one, but the trails around here don't really warrant that long of travel. The T7 and T8 would be ebetter for around here. Wonder when Polygon is going to update them? New colors etc?


I did contemplate going the T8, as it only costs $2228 USD.

140mm travel front & rear...

150mm dropper post...

Revelation fork w/ 35mm stanchions...

Rockshox Deluxe RT3...

Snakeskin tyres...

29mm ID rims...

Boost spacing front & back...

Brakes are just basic Deore. Would've upgraded those, straight off the bat. Plus, a more aggressive front tyre. Would recoup most of that back with selling stock parts.

But, my Nukeproof Scout 290 is plenty capable for 80% of my trails.

Needed a new steed that is a little different.

The T8 would be a great entrance into the MTB fraternity.

Re, colour-way... I don't mind the Candy Red of the N8 (gotta say that, as I'm getting one).

The N9 colours look a little dated. T8, not phased either way.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

The red of the N8 looks fantastic. Can't wait to hear riding impressions from you. Really interested in how it compares to other bikes you've ridden. 

The N8 has better geometry IMO. The seat tube angle is steeper and the head angle is slacker. If I ever got a T8, I would want an angleset to bring the geometry closer to the N8.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

richulr said:


> The red of the N8 looks fantastic. Can't wait to hear riding impressions from you. Really interested in how it compares to other bikes you've ridden.
> 
> The N8 has better geometry IMO. The seat tube angle is steeper and the head angle is slacker. If I ever got a T8, I would want an angleset to bring the geometry closer to the N8.


Boxing Day sale has price reduced to $2249 USD =)

I queried sales person about upcoming sales & he said I'd get bike at reduced price - if N8 was part of Sale. ^^

Thanks Santa!!

Re, the ride... with the several hundred dollars I'm saving - I'm contemplating some changes (not really upgrades) straight out of the gate ^^

Giant Contact SL 150mm dropper...

Tubeless, w/ Aggressor 2.5 out back (nb, already mentioned)

Red grips (not sure of make/model)

Sturdier (need to check out mule, once it arrives) handlebar & stem

Go 1x10/11 - just need to check out chainring compatibility (1x10?? Will save some weight)

30t oval chainring (30/11-46 are all the gears I need)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

First impressions are up... 2nd post in thread

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2nd ride report:
1 - Rollover
2 - Momentum
3 - Speed

1 - lots of roots on offer today & the N8 just gobbles them up. No hang-ups. Glides over 99% of things trying to halt your progress. Shock is active i.e. after one particular rooty climb, roughly 60% of travel had been utilised (shown by O-ring)... I just never feel it ^^ Again, it's a super efficient climber.

2 - thing grabs & maintains momentum like nothing else I've ridden. N8 wants to go full noise, all the time o_0 
Several spots today, where I would've needed to pedal to get back up to speed on my old GR2 - the N8 glided through... no loss of speed.

3 - I could've gone a good 10% quicker on the downs today. But, I'm still learning to trust my new steed and how it behaves. 
As above (2) you're constantly reigning (pun?) in the N8... 
It's playful & nimble yet you can't muscle it i.e. the bike is somewhat it's own master. Buckle up & enjoy the rollercoaster ride.

Hit a couple of jumps (bypassed a few, b/c we're still getting acquainted) & it felt very comfortable/confident getting airborne.

There were a few 3-4 foot, slow speed drops we're you need to hit a wee manual to get over safely. On my old GR2, they were handled with aplomb.
The N8, at slower speeds... not so much. 

Majority of bikes weight is in the linkage i.e. front center & you can feel it when trying to get the front wheel up.

Just release the brakes & send it ^^ and all will be well.

Not sure how the N8 will handle real techy climbs due to heft & extra effort needed to get front wheel up... 

Hopefully the great roll over & ease of gaining/maintaining momentum will balance out the equation.

As my trails are finally drying out for Summer. I've popped a Hans Dampf up front. Think I'll keep it & the Rock Razor on & set them up tubeless - whilst things are dry. 

Should help quicken the climbs & help with muscling whip into submission (less rotational weight, which I'm picking exacerbates the sled feel).

Otherwise, Candy is still an efficient climber. She is playful, nimble - if somewhat her own master. Letting her cut loose & enjoying/trusting the ride - will eventuate naturally with time. 

I'm looking forward to shredding harder/faster than I have in the past on my Polygon Siskiu N8.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Just a thought - a RockShox Lyrik RC2 would look fantastic as an upgrade
Matching red fork for a fed frame!
Too bad my N9 is a bit of a turn-off colour wise...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shadow4eva said:


> Just a thought - a RockShox Lyrik RC2 would look fantastic as an upgrade
> Matching red fork for a fed frame!
> Too bad my N9 is a bit of a turn-off colour wise...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...

To each his own ^^

Variety is the spice of life ;-)

We're all special & unique o_0

There's no accounting for personal taste ;-P

J/K - for some reason I prefer the Candy Red, over the Fatigue Green =)

99% of this thread is re, spec & how it rides...

PS - Glass half empty fella...??

PSS - that fork's almost the same price as whole bike!? >.<

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

I went with the N9 for the specs, no regrets for what I paid for. The lyrik fork costs less than half my N9 (at full retail price) over here in Singapore though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shadow4eva said:


> I went with the N9 for the specs, no regrets for what I paid for. The lyrik fork costs less than half my N9 (at full retail price) over here in Singapore though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It wasn't really the colour that swayed me from the N9...

Fox Rythm forks I don't rate... even a 36 Rhythm - is still only the 3rd best offering in the range from Fox.

The Yari was bloody solid on my GR2... better the devil you know.

Then there's NX vs GX...

Replacing a worn XD 12 Spd drive train is frikin expensive.

When the NX stuff wears out - I'll go AB 30t Oval up front, 11 speed 11-46 Sunrace out back. For shifter/rear der - I'll likely go SLX or GX. Depending on what deals I can get.

2nd ride in - the Orion 4 pot brakes were on point. Definitely need a 200mm rotor (and adapter) up front though.

Apart from personalizing foibles, the N8 is stellar! For the price I paid $2300 usd - the bike IMHO, can't be beat.

NB, I'd be making changes regardless of what bike I'd purchased.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems you seem to like it compared to your Reign. Any other comparisons to different bikes? Is all that travel really detrimental on tamer more flowy trails?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

richulr said:


> It seems you seem to like it compared to your Reign. Any other comparisons to different bikes? Is all that travel really detrimental on tamer more flowy trails?


I did touch on the fact that it rides similar to my Nukeproof 290...

Very similar w/ added benefit of 160mm rear travel. Plus, the added weight o/c.

The N8 is not quite as reassuring on the downs when compared to the GR2 - which is fine, as the '17 Giant Reign was lauded as the best Enduro bike in 2017 ^^

N8 beats the GR2 for climbing & climbs almost as well as my Nukeproof Scout 290.

So, if you've ever ridden a '17 Nukeproof Scout 290 & wish it had rear travel...

Then the N8 is what you should be looking at.

N8 actually prefers flow, over tight & techy. Straightlining the gnar is also the N8's preferred scene.

PS - the T8 is great bang for your buck also. I did consider the T8... It would be a great XC/Trail machine. I was after something, burlier than my Scout 290 & the N8 fits the bill perfectly.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Had 2x rides on my N8 (Scout 290 is getting jealous) on different terrain over last couple of days...

Quite a few technical climbs & the N8 performed admirably ^^

I might lower stack height - as real steep pinchy, short climbs had the front end getting rather light o_0

A 5-10mm drop will lesson the effect.

I'm changing up the tyre scenario also...

My Aggressor 2.5 has arrived & it looks like it'd make a perfect companion to my 2.6 Butcher, I'm currently running on my AM HT ^^

Which sort of works out, as I'll put one of the Magic Mary's onto my HT & I'll sell the other one... to recoup coin on the Aggressor [29er AM HT - FTW when Winter sets in].

2.6 Butcher & 2.5 Aggressor - setup tubeless, should be a stellar combo on the N8.

NB - although, I have been enjoying the Schwalbe pairing i.e. HD & RR...

PS - Enduroguard, 200mm front rotor & thicker grips to go =)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Targnik, 

I wonder if you rode this bike in tight technical lines downhill? How did it perform?

What about fast, flowing trail as well?

Cheers


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> Hi Targnik,
> 
> I wonder if you rode this bike in tight technical lines downhill? How did it perform?
> 
> ...


Most of my local stuff is tight & technical... Bike performed very well NB, it's not overly long. Tight switchbacks on majority of 29er's is a little more difficult.

Smooth flowy sections, the N8 maintains & carries so much momentum.

Rode my Nukeproof last night as my N8 wheels are in getting set up tubeless (let the pro's do it). It was after a 10.5 hour shift, so take this with a grain of salt. I think my N8 might actually pedal uphill better than my HT o_0

Still waiting on new grips (thicker) & red flat pedals (I ride flats & clipped in) to arrive.

Will likely get a 32t Oval chainring (red) & a bashguard within next month or so...

Never run a bashguard before, despite the odd thwack on chain/chain-ring. The N8 chainring is more proud than ones I've had on other mules...

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

targnik said:


> Most of my local stuff is tight & technical... Bike performed very well NB, it's not overly long. Tight switchbacks on majority of 29er's is a little more difficult.
> 
> Smooth flowy sections, the N8 maintains & carries so much momentum.


That's great to hear, I am based in Aus. There's a numbers of fast and flowing trails where I usually go and I am glad to hear that Polygon N series does the job very well. I saw a video of that particular bike in Maydena, Tasmania and I gotta say that it look sick as!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

If I’m not mistaken, one of those magazine reviews actually stated that the siskiu n series are actually better suited for flowy trails rather than tight technical ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Shadow4eva
Yes, that's right...I heard same thing when I researched about this bike...

Do you ride N8 or N9? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

snowboarderVB said:


> Hello Shadow4eva
> Yes, that's right...I heard same thing when I researched about this bike...
> 
> Do you ride N8 or N9? Are you happy with it?


I ride the N9, very satisfied with my purchase although it might be too much bike for the local trails here in Singapore. I do occasionally go to Indonesia for trails which justify longer travel usage though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Shadow4eva, ah fair enough. What kind of local trails you ride in Singapore?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> That's great to hear, I am based in Aus. There's a numbers of fast and flowing trails where I usually go and I am glad to hear that Polygon N series does the job very well. I saw a video of that particular bike in Maydena, Tasmania and I gotta say that it look sick as!


I thought my local trails were wet! >.<

Once I get bike setup/dialed in how I want, we'll enjoy many adventures together I'm sure ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

targnik said:


> I thought my local trails were wet! >.<
> 
> Once I get bike setup/dialed in how I want, we'll enjoy many adventures together I'm sure ^^
> 
> 'Born to ride!'


It's amazing to see how the N8 and N9 handle very well in muddy conditions at Maydena


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

snowboarderVB said:


> Shadow4eva, ah fair enough. What kind of local trails you ride in Singapore?


The local trails over here are mainly categorised as XC (though some of us argue about those classifications).
Difficulty ranges from green to double black, with some features like:
- rock gardens (which might include drops)
- climbs which drag on and have varying angles of elevation to throw us off our game
- many switchbacks (both ascending and descending, depending on which trail you head to)
- a mini-pump track at the trailhead for one particular trail
So there's quite a bit of technical stuff and honestly, not much flow except small sections of some of the trails.



targnik said:


> I thought my local trails were wet! >.<
> 
> Once I get bike setup/dialed in how I want, we'll enjoy many adventures together I'm sure ^^
> 
> 'Born to ride!'


Awesome, makes me want to ride in Tasmania!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi all, 
Sound like all rounder trails from green to black but nothing extreme right?

There's one thing I want to ask....how's N8 brake? (I know its not shimano or sram) but it does the job or what? Does 4 piston help?


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

snowboarderVB said:


> There's one thing I want to ask....how's N8 brake? (I know its not shimano or sram) but it does the job or what? Does 4 piston help?


Not sure about the Tektro Orion on the N8, but the TRP Slate T4 on my bike has been wonderful! The modulation is comparable to my experience with 2 piston Magura MT brakes (not sure about Magura 4 piston as my previous bikes were short travel and 2 piston brakes were more than enough) and the stopping power is good (without the near-instant stoppage from Shimano Saints).
I never considered TRP brakes in the past due to the fact that they are an offshoot of Tektro (TRP stands for Tektro Racing Product btw), but these new designs (Slate and Quadiem) absolutely brought them back into the market against the likes of Hope Tech, Magura, Shimano, SRAM and Formula.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> Hi all,
> Sound like all rounder trails from green to black but nothing extreme right?
> 
> There's one thing I want to ask....how's N8 brake? (I know its not shimano or sram) but it does the job or what? Does 4 piston help?


Brakes took 2x rides to bed in properly...

I'm a big guy at 235lb's in my birthday suit ;-)

They slow me down just fine.

The feel at the caliper is between Shimano i.e. on/off & Guides which feel very gradual.

I have no preference either way...

Just waiting on my wheels to get back from lbs - being setup tubeless & I'll be chucking a 203mm rotor up front.

For the types of trails I'll be riding on i.e. steep & techy - I'll need more grab up front.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Ah I see, glad to hear that it does the job after all. 
Looking forward to hear more when you got tubeless set up and how does it perform after fine tuning the fork to make it nice and soft ride 😎


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> Ah I see, glad to hear that it does the job after all.
> Looking forward to hear more when you got tubeless set up and how does it perform after fine tuning the fork to make it nice and soft ride


Yeah... Slowly piecing things together.

LBS is swamped at the mo, so tubless setup (adding tape+sealant+air)... is taking painstakingly long =/

Got a Snaggletooth 32t Oval chainring & Funn bashguard on the way from CRC.

Can't wait to get it setup just right ^^

PS - dropped 5 psi in fork & slowed down rebound & it's running mint =)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my wheels back yesterday & so took it out for a shred ^^

New rubber on board Butcher 2.6 (f) & Aggressor 2.5 (r)... & it feels unstoppable =)

Was sending it further and harder on these particular trails than I have in the past.

Lots of holes between roots that 27.5 wheels get stuck in >.<

Grips, Oval CR & bashguard to go ;-)










'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Targnik, 

I find it interesting you opted for Butcher tyres....and it run 2.6 on this bike well? Why did you pick this tyre out of all tyre choices?

The bike look so good as it is coming together after all!


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

snowboarderVB said:


> Hi Targnik,
> 
> I find it interesting you opted for Butcher tyres....and it run 2.6 on this bike well? Why did you pick this tyre out of all tyre choices?
> 
> The bike look so good as it is coming together after all!


I just ordered a butcher and purgatory to be installed on my new wheelset, although mine are the 2.3s.
I guess for both myself and Targnik, we want to try tires of other brands, and personally, I have never used speshy tires, so it's also to fulfil my bucket list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> Hi Targnik,
> 
> I find it interesting you opted for Butcher tyres....and it run 2.6 on this bike well? Why did you pick this tyre out of all tyre choices?
> 
> The bike look so good as it is coming together after all!


Rear is Maxxis...

2.5 Aggressor impressed me on it's first outing ^^

Will see how it fairs today on rocky terrain ;-)

The Butcher was a no brainer i.e. the new 2.35 MM's are seriously underwhelming. They barely make 60 mm across & look like the runt of the litter.

NB, I had a 2.35 MM on my old Giant Reign (pre-Addix) and it was the gold standard of front tyres. 63 mm across, great grip/volume/mud-clearing...

The Butcher came off my Nukeproof Scout 290. It just looked like a good combo when sat next to the Aggressor.

PS - I am eyeing up a 2.6 XR5 which according to spec should come in close to 66mm wide (NB, Aggressor is sitting at 64mm & the Butcher is at 62mm).

I sold one of my MM's to a riding buddy at m8's r8's to cover costs of the Aggressor. The other MM is on the front of my Scout 290.

When I saw how big the Aggressor was, I did contemplate changing it out for a Purgatory 2.6 outback to balance things out.

But, after day befores ride - I'm thinking bigger is better! 2.6 XR5, mmm....

PS - @shadow, do we need to merge threads? You seem to be spending a lot of time in the N8 thread ;-P

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds like a plan, hahaha!
Perhaps instead of model specific, we can make it series specific - “Polygon Siskiu N Series Thread”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Ahh nice! 

By the sound of it, it's better off running 29 x 2.6 to make it a bit softer but being in control with this bike when descending down fast with plenty of grip.
I had a look at XR5 and Butcher...they both look really good tyre for anything you throw on this bike


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Todays ride started off a little to XC for the Siskiu N8 & it (N8) was sighing as we ground our way up a dirt road...

Eventually we found our way to some trails that warrant 160mm of travel & the N8 was in its element ^^

Dropped down to 20 psi in the front & 25 psi in the back... need to add 2 psi into the rear to keep it from dragging on the climbs - yet still being compliant on the downs.

Be interesting to see how she rolls w/ a 32t Oval CR... thinking a 30t may have been more prudent.

But... I have ridden 4 times this week - I'm likely a little fatigued o_0

'Born to ride!'


----------



## HardtailLove (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a question about the Siskiu. Do you think it will be difficult when it comes time to servicing the rear shock and pivot points? Are the key areas equipped with bearings or bushings?

Excellent looking bike and enjoy the ride!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

HardtailLove said:


> I have a question about the Siskiu. Do you think it will be difficult when it comes time to servicing the rear shock and pivot points? Are the key areas equipped with bearings or bushings?
> 
> Excellent looking bike and enjoy the ride!


Think it has ceramic bushings....??

Will let LBS sort it out, when the time comes ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Another ride down on the PSN8 ^^

Whip is perfectly suited to my local trails... i.e. 40-ish minutes gradual climbs - then bomb down the gnar to the bottom. Then repeat.

Over the weekend I was riding trails that were very up then down then up then down again... 

N8 wasn't so well suited to those sorts of trails.

It's truly an Entity Enduro weapon... big-ish gradual climb, then hit some black+ then grin from ear to ear.

PS - took off grips as they're crap i.e. any moisture that gets underneath & the middle third starts doing the twist >.<

Chucked on a pair of old Kona grips I've had sitting around gathering dust.

Can't wait for new grips and oval chainring to arrive... plus get 203mm rotor sorted.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New Red DaBomb grips installed...

















'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My oval chainring & bashguard have arrived ^^

Also got a Spank 50mm stem (coming in the mail) at a steal i.e. $20 usd =)

It is Chrome coloured... Got a mate that can paint it red.









'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

After getting eyes/hands on w/ a Bontrager XR5 29x2.6 Team Issue tire...

Which folded up - measured 65mm across...

I've gone ahead and bought one ^^

If it's 65mm in the bag, it'll be at least 66mm on the rim ;-)

Cue the pics:










Never trusted side knobs on Bonty tires...

Hopefully blows up looking like the image.

Side knobs looked ok in the packet.

Fingers X it's a good front option, otherwise it'll be back to the Butcher 2.6.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Rode today...

Trails pretty greasy from rain we've had over last week.

Aggressor was slipping around in the back o_0

But, unfortunately it was the Butcher that had me eating a **** sandwich >.<

As stated above things are still a little greasy out & we were on a track w/ a lot of rock rolls.

Rocks/trails where we were are a death trap when slick.

One rock roll I thought I could negotiate my way down... 

Had my front tyre giving way & the side of my head being introduced to a small-ish stump.

No real damage as it was at relatively slow speed.

High right calf strain from not being able to clip out 

N8 & I have been properly introduced now :crash:

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Ouch, that gotta hurt. Hope you are okay tho.

What parts did you try to make this bike lighter?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

snowboarderVB said:


> Ouch, that gotta hurt. Hope you are okay tho.
> 
> What parts did you try to make this bike lighter?


If I were worried about weight, which I'm not...

but secretly - I think we all are ;-P

I'd definitely go 1x10 w/ 11-46 out back & 30t Oval up front. This would drop a heap of weight & still provide suitable gearing for the climbs.

A lighter wheelset would shave another big chunk off.

Setting her up tubeless has quickened her up a smidge.

If I'd kept the Hans Dampf/Rock Razor combo... She'd feel even more sprightly.

But, I think I've actually added weight.

The Aggressor/Butcher tyre combo ain't for weight weenies.

My newly painted red Spank stem is gonna outweigh the tiny OEM Entity offering.

A newly installed bashguard adds a few grams also.

This is my trail smasher though. I'll happily winch my way to the top & smeash my way down.

Like I've said earlier... for a big girl her pedaling manners are impeccable.

NB, the XT Race spd pedals shave a bit off ^^

PS - Will post up some more pics soon, once I've got all my new bits attached.

PSS - think the engine needs to drop weight before the whip ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Awesome!
Ever thought of going for carbon wheels set to make it lighter?

But other then that, most all mountain bike weight about 14 to 15kg, give or take.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Maybe in the future... a second wheel set??

Chinese carbon rims, if I were to.

Happy how it is.

Engine could drop a few grams ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally setup just so... (I still may let my tyre size OCD play it's part)

Upgrades/Mods from stock:
*DaBomb lock-on grips (red)
*50mm Spank stem (repainted red)
*29x2.6 Specialized Butcher Grid, up front (tubeless)
*203mm brake rotor - front
*Marshguard
*Blackspire direct mount 32t Oval Chainring
*34-36t Funn Lite Bashguard
*150mm Giant Contact SL dropper seat post
*Shimano XT Race spd pedals
*29x2.5 Maxxis Aggressor Exo TR Dual, rear tyre

Have yet to ride it in this config...

But, I'm really happy w/ how it looks/feels in the carpark.

As said above, I may yet fiddle w/ tyre choice.

Once I'm fit/healthy/cleared I'll get back onto dirt & put her through her paces ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi all! I’m new to this forum and I’m from Singapore too like shadow4eva. I just paid for my N9 yesterday after I read targnik’s review that his n8 is a good climber for its geometry. Waiting for my bike to be delivered to try it out on my local trails.


----------



## snowboarderVB (Aug 23, 2017)

Targnik, looking good!

How does braking feel with 203mm front rotor? Managed to stop with shorter distance?

Keep it up!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Fazli said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and I'm from Singapore too like shadow4eva. I just paid for my N9 yesterday after I read targnik's review that his n8 is a good climber for its geometry. Waiting for my bike to be delivered to try it out on my local trails.


Hey Fazli, decent pedaller for its weight... rather then geo.

The N9 is around 300g lighter, so you'll have that benefit to start with.

PS - I've got a slower tyre on order for rear duties (come winter i.e. Minion DHR II 3C EXO TR)


snowboarderVB said:


> Targnik, looking good!
> 
> How does braking feel with 203mm front rotor? Managed to stop with shorter distance?
> 
> Keep it up!


Did some shuttles last night & things were steep & loose.

Dry powder (dust) everywhere, made things a little sketchy.

Definitely appreciated the 203mm rotor.

PS - thinking of chucking a 28t Oval CR on. To get more use of smaller cogs on the Eagle cassette.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, I give:

What the hell is “NB”?

Not bad, noteworthy, or ???


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> Okay, I give:
> 
> What the hell is "NB"?
> 
> Not bad, noteworthy, or ???


It's actually an '8' i.e. 'N8' ;-P

Guess it's the 8th iteration =)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

Can't wait to collect it this Sat....Anxious...


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Fazli said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this forum and I'm from Singapore too like shadow4eva. I just paid for my N9 yesterday after I read targnik's review that his n8 is a good climber for its geometry. Waiting for my bike to be delivered to try it out on my local trails.


Hello there Fazli! Welcome to the club man!



Fazli said:


> Can't wait to collect it this Sat....Anxious...


I know how you feel, I had to wait a few days to collect mine as well..
Also, a Happy CNY to you, my fellow Singaporean!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

Hahaha! Happy Holidays bro. Might be trailing this Sunday. It's been a year since I trailed after I sold off my Siskiu29 6.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Shadow4eva said:


> Sounds like a plan, hahaha!
> Perhaps instead of model specific, we can make it series specific - "Polygon Siskiu N Series Thread"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Targnik, I think we should really do this, hahaha



Fazli said:


> Hahaha! Happy Holidays bro. Might be trailing this Sunday. It's been a year since I trailed after I sold off my Siskiu29 6.


Wow, the itch must be very strong then, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

Shadow4eva said:


> Wow, the itch must be very strong then, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed... Very itchy to get back on the saddle...


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Fazli said:


> Indeed... Very itchy to get back on the saddle...


In the meanwhile, watch more N9/N8 videos first 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

I started the thread bro...

https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/polygon-siskiu-n-series-1096797.html


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

Fazli said:


> I started the thread bro...
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/polygon-siskiu-n-series-1096797.html


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

N8 out in the wild ^^









'Born to ride!'


----------



## Fazli (Feb 7, 2019)

targnik said:


> N8 out in the wild ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
Im thinking about getting the polygon siskiu n8 and researching and reading this thread really helped so thanks for starting it up.

My local trails are predominantly downhill orientated with a bike park down one end of the hills and endless trail networks down the other end. I need a bike that can smash park laps eg. blacks/tech & jumps aswell as all day rides on the saddle.

Based on the reviews i feel like this could be the bike for the job. would you agree?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TomDawe said:


> Hey Guys,
> Im thinking about getting the polygon siskiu n8 and researching and reading this thread really helped so thanks for starting it up.
> 
> My local trails are predominantly downhill orientated with a bike park down one end of the hills and endless trail networks down the other end. I need a bike that can smash park laps eg. blacks/tech & jumps aswell as all day rides on the saddle.
> ...


Great bike for smashing dh runs on ^^

Loves wide open gnar ;-)

Big 29er = not so happy on tight, switch backs etc :meh:

Eats up square edge hits & root beds.

Ride all day!?

Guess that depends on your stamina o_0

A 2.5-3 hour ride?

Sure, why not... anything else I'd look to my AM HT 29er.

But... this is an Enduro weapon. Winching your way up & bombing back down, is what this mule is made for.

As long as you're not trying to set any land speed records on the climbs, you'll be sweet.

I love my N8 & it's fast becoming my favorite ride (sorry Scout 290) >.<

PS - I've just installed a 28t Oval chainring & it's allowing me to utilize all of my cassette.

On flat stuff, I'm using four smallest cogs. On flow, the middle third keeps things moving. When it gets steep + up, Eagle & his three little brothers (Condor, Hawk & Falcon) allow me to reach new heights. ;-P

'Born to ride!'


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

targnik, 
thanks for the help. I was stuck between this and the trek remedy 7 2019. 
The polygon sounds more my style.

im only young.... 16 years old so i have energy to burn and i want to stay out of the house as long as possible. and yes, i only climb up hills to ride back down! no land speed records here.

Im also in love with the colourway, black and red looks stealth!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TomDawe said:


> targnik,
> thanks for the help. I was stuck between this and the trek remedy 7 2019.
> The polygon sounds more my style.
> 
> ...


Yeah, she's definitely a looker...

If anyone else is on the trail when I'm out - they'll stop & stare ^^

I've even had people driving, slow down & oggle at her... whilst it's in/on the roof rack.

You going 650b or 29"??

'Born to ride!'


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

im 6ft 2in so opting for 29" wheels.

The wheels were also a concern of mine. Can you feel the extra weight compared to 650b? do they make the bike feel hard to move around? 

thanks


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TomDawe said:


> im 6ft 2in so opting for 29" wheels.
> 
> The wheels were also a concern of mine. Can you feel the extra weight compared to 650b? do they make the bike feel hard to move around?
> 
> thanks


If you're new to hoola-hoops, then it'll take some getting use to...

This bike is not for weight-weenies i.e. it's built to be bomb proof.

The mass you feel when, working on it/moving it around - is definitely noticeable.

When your bombing down a root/rock infested trail, that heft produces stability & confidence.

I've said it before & I'll say it again. For a big bike (weight/travel) she pedals uphill surprisingly well. The 50t chainring helps.

On the flip side... lighter wheels & a wide range 10-11 speed drive train, would shave a heap of weight. The assuredness provided by the stock setup, might be compromised though?

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

TomDawe said:


> Hey Guys,
> Im thinking about getting the polygon siskiu n8 and researching and reading this thread really helped so thanks for starting it up.
> 
> My local trails are predominantly downhill orientated with a bike park down one end of the hills and endless trail networks down the other end. I need a bike that can smash park laps eg. blacks/tech & jumps aswell as all day rides on the saddle.
> ...


Hi there Tom! Is there any particular reason you're opting for the N8 over the N9? Like budget or aesthetics?
For just a couple hundred dollars more, the parts are better, so I was just wondering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shadow4eva said:


> Hi there Tom! Is there any particular reason you're opting for the N8 over the N9? Like budget or aesthetics?
> For just a couple hundred dollars more, the parts are better, so I was just wondering.





TomDawe said:


> Im only young.... 16 years old... Im also in love with the colourway, black and red looks stealth!!


;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

targnik said:


> ;-)
> 
> 'Born to ride!'


Maybe his parents are sponsoring? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey guys, i brought the polygon today. Fizzing about it...
Chose the n8 for the price, cant go much higher than that as ive been saving up for awhile now.

Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

TomDawe said:


> Hey guys, i brought the polygon today. Fizzing about it...
> Chose the n8 for the price, cant go much higher than that as ive been saving up for awhile now.
> 
> Thanks for the reccomendation.


Alright!! It's a sweet bike, I actually prefer the red over the green on my n9, but I went for the parts, so I can't really complain, lol..
I'm happy for you, Tom. In the words of TheSingletrackSampler - "Live free, ride hard, get stoked!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TomDawe said:


> Hey guys, i brought the polygon today. Fizzing about it...
> Chose the n8 for the price, cant go much higher than that as ive been saving up for awhile now.
> 
> Thanks for the reccomendation.


Ride it, like ya stole it!!

Welcome to the N8 clan ^^

PS - post up some pics once you've got her setup, just so...

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My tire front to back width ocd has kicked in & I'll have a Bontrager XR5 2.6 up front by end of business tomorrow...

Which is fine, as I'm building up some 30mm ID rims for my HT. So, the Butcher will go back on there.

Will post picks in a day or two.

Excited to see how it rides w/ a 66mm wide tire up front ^^

'Born to ride!'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

New tyre on deck...

Ridden hard, put away wet ^^

Tyre looks the goods & I think overall, it'll do the job.









'Born to ride!'


----------



## GTBoy (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for this thread targnik, it's been a helpful read for someone looking at getting a Siskiu N8 or N9. 
Do you have any more updates on your experience with her, and any other changes you might have made?
Also do you know the weight of the wheels (with or without tyres)? It sounds as though from a weight, and especially rolling weight POV that's where significant savings can be made.
Cheers


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

GTBoy said:


> Thanks for this thread targnik, it's been a helpful read for someone looking at getting a Siskiu N8 or N9.
> Do you have any more updates on your experience with her, and any other changes you might have made?
> Also do you know the weight of the wheels (with or without tyres)? It sounds as though from a weight, and especially rolling weight POV that's where significant savings can be made.
> Cheers


Soz for late reply (#livinglife)...

Took my N8 out for a Hoon last night & man it rips!!

I've changed out the Bontrager XR5 2.6 for a 2.5 3C Exo High Roller 2.

The Aggressor has been swapped out for a 2.4 DHRII 3C Exo shoe.

The XR5 & Aggressor are now on my AM HT.

Re, weight... I'm not so fussed. After seeing on the You Tubes how much the EWS pro's bikes weigh. I think my N8 ain't so portly after all

PS - I'm gonna start tinkering with Volume Spacers out back in the DPX2.

Think I need a touch more progression. ;-)

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## Gooleysled (Aug 17, 2019)

Had my new Siskiu N8 for almost a week now. Coming from an XC background I've really been looking forward to getting a little rowdy on this big girl. I had a few new parts waiting for such a bike to come along. A brand spanking new set of XTR M9120 brakes, Pro tharsis carbon trail Hbar. I got these parts for doing some mechanic work for shimano at the last round of the EWS at Derby as well as some parts scrounged from the bins to peice together an XTR 12sp drivetrain(with some fixing!!) This thread has been really good for sourcing the information I needed before I purchased and i'm thankful you guys shared your experiences here. 
Took the big girl to Derby for some hard hitting action on the weekend and it just charges through the worst I could find. The rear end is impressively solid and resistan t to flex. The faux bar rear suspension doesn't do anything out of this world (I also own a Santa Cruz and the VPP design is unbelievable) but it is no nonsense and allows you to continue the charge down without worry. I plan to build myself some custom wheels to lighten her up a bit and hopefully allow the squishy bits to react a bit quicker. 
The Yari fork is direct, resists flex but does get a little overwhelmed hitting the hard janky sections hard and fast. A new damper is almost a must if you want to really want to unlock some nasty jank speed. 
I plan to strip the pivots down in the next week and just check them over, apply some marine grease to resist water ingress. 
Like I said before I upgraded the brakeset almost instantly, I did however do one ride on the Tektro's and found them to be a little underwhelming(I also didn't really give them an opportunity to bed in). I was not very impressed with the rotors however. It was an odd setup using a centrelock adapter to 6 bolt discs(I assume this was the cheapest option available to Polygon) but it was noisy and rattled excessively, not to mention the mechanic who assembled the bike did not use the correct centrelock rotor bolt to secure the front rotor on. 
I also had quite a significantly buckled front and rear wheel out of the box. The spoke tension was not even close to uniform and I rebuilt them before tubelessing them up.
Overall I'm incredibly happy with this bike, it has allowed me to join the Enduro ranks and is pretty much ready out of the box to line up on the start line and send it with confidance down your favourite blacks!
I'll post some more pics once I complete the XTR drivetrain build. 
I signed up for my first Enduro race in September so keen to get some miles on her in preparation!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the club!

For the price, N8 is certainly a ripper of a bike.

I'm a Clyde at 240lbs & I find the rear end beats anything else I've ridden before.

Assume it's mostly down to a rockin rear shock.

I do find it very linear in nature & would like a little more progression, if for no other reason than to balance out with the front end.

Don't mind the Yari w/ 3-4 tokens in it.

Never ridden anything higher end though.

Got a Pike RCT3 on my AM HT & the Yari holds its own.

For sure a future upgrade will be better rear hub & lighter rims.

Wheels are plenty stiff, if not a little portly.

Again, the greatest part of the N8 is the price.

Can't imagine that a similar bike, with similar specs at almost twice the price would ride twice as good.

Not quite as sure footed as my old Reign, but it's close. It climbs way better & 29er wheels don't get caught up as much.

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## Gooleysled (Aug 17, 2019)

Some progress on the N8 Enduro weapon!
Fitted some "destined for landfill" XTR 12 sp drivetrain bits to replace the NX eagle that came on it. The NX really surprised me in how well it performed (Currently running X01 eagle on my XC bike). I only upgraded as I had a heap of old damaged XTR gear I salvaged and repaired after working at EWS Derby. 
If you haven't tried the new Shimano 12sp, DON"T DO IT!!!! Unless your prepared to outlay some coin on a new drivetrain. It is amazing! The ability to shift so incredibly fast and even under load is phenomenal!
I've gone a 34t ring up front to give me some nice top end, i'm running 10-45 at the back (Only because that was what the EWS were running and I was salvaging there damaged components!) 
I've also put my old XC race wheels on. Again only so I could utilize the 350 hubs and fit the new microspline freehub required for the shimano 12sp. I don't think these rims will last too long as they allready have some pretty big dings and flat spots from XC racing but will do untill I can afford something more appropriate. I am enjoying the lightweight acceleration though!
I also discovered that the new shimano 12sp chains are not compatable with any other brand of 12sp chainring. The only major issue I could see was the 12sp shimano quicklink was ever so much narrower than the chain itself and kept sitting proud on the chainring. This was rectified by using a Sram eagle quicklink, I have not experienced any issues with this in the last 100km of riding. 
I did notice wrenching at the EWS that alot of the privateers and pro's alike that did not run the shimano 12sp chain with the groupset (ie also sponsored by KMC, YBN or such) they all were experiencing less than perfect shifting and this was only rectified when we fitted shimano 12sp chains to them. If you are contemplating upgrading to shimano 12sp, I would reccomend using there chains too.
Thanks to Targnik for the information prior to me purchasing this bike, I fitted a frame protection kit as the paint does tend to chip quite easily. 

I'm headed to Derby tomorrow with the lads, will post some action shots of the beast! I'll also have a play with some tokens in fork to hopefully wake it up a bit in the fast janky sections! Love this rig!


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi I just bought a polygon siskiu t7 frame. After removing parts from my hard tail I realized the dropouts on my t7 are Shimano specific, the drive train I have are sram eagle nx! I need help on where to buy the dropouts that would work on sram. BTW I'm from the Philippines, so I need a seller that ships out here. Thanks hope you guys could help.


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

By the way from my research it uses the Marin dropout 40,hope for any leads on where I could order that sends to the Philippines. Thanks


----------



## Gooleysled (Aug 17, 2019)

You might need to post some photo's of what you are describing. Dropouts shouldn't be drivetrain specific. Are you refering to the freehub? THe other possibility is the der hanger could potentially be a direct mount, in that case you could get a replacement hanger from Polygon. 
Definately get some pictures up and we can help you.


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

These are what I'm talking about, my T7 came with the dropouts same as the red frame(that's a siskiu N though, but they share the same dropouts). The one with the sram eagle is the siskiu N but noticeably the dropouts are different from the one on the frame


----------



## Gooleysled (Aug 17, 2019)

From the pictures above I assume your frame is the bottom picture. In which case it appears that the der hanger is a direct mount type (Used for shimano mech's without the use of the swing link) If you wish to mount NX onto this frame you will need a der hanger to suit


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Exactly and from research I need the Marin/Polygon hanger #40. Which is very hard to find, I found some on the net and unluckily those stores do not ship to the Philippines. I'm in a really bad spot as of now


----------



## Gooleysled (Aug 17, 2019)

Have you tried contacting Polygon worldwide? Being based in Indonesia they may be able to help. Otherwise you could try www.bicyclesonline.com.au They are Australian but are really good at getting back to you straight away and may be able to work something out. Hope you get it sorted, must be frustrating having to wait to build up the new whip!


----------



## DumagueteRider (Apr 28, 2019)

Problem solved,found the dropout I needed, bike is complete now!


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

Got an N8 a few weeks ago on a discount here in UK. Got a few thoughts..

First struggle - how to change rotor on front wheel?? The end cap cannot come off due to centrelock lock however cant remove centrelock lock due to end caps so going round in circles...any ideas ??

Seat post length is too long so that with 150mm dropper might be tight for some- I got XL - am 6ft,2 in but am right on the limit even with longish legs!

Reach is more trail than enduro which is probably better for me. I might put a 60mm stem on but it isnt generally done for this type of bike.

Wheels went tubeless easy once tape added. Tyres are good but just changed rear to Maxxis DHR 2 to make a bit quicker rolling.

Suspension seems good so far but still to give it good try. Gearing seems good with NX Eagle. Dropper works well.

So all round a good bike for the cost but check the geo numbers very carefully.

Need to get that 180mm rotor changed to 203mm somehow!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Changing out drivetrain for 11spd SLX/XT... (should lighten things up)

Building up some Spank Spike, 31mm ID rims, w/ DT Swiss rear hub & Sunrace 11-46 cassette (again to lighten things up)

Might even upgrade fork internals to Lyrik -=or=- I may just chuck a 170mm, Fox 36 Factory fork on it. 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jocolow (Jul 30, 2019)

I just ordered an N8 that will be here (hopefully) this weekend. Anyone know what the rim width is, and/or what width tape I'll need to make them tubeless? I have a roll of 28mm tape I used on my old WTBs, but they were 23mm internal width.


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

That sounds good but way too much £££ for me - I would have bought N9 instead. May go for Lyrik internals but finding right one and cost etc not simple!


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

29mm I think for 29er - Wheel Set
ENTITY XL2 DISC 35-584 (27.5") / 29-622 (29")

https://www.polygonbikes.com/shop/bikes/mountain/enduro/siskiu-n8/

I bought 32mm rim tape and worked well first time
- https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/lifeline-professional-tubeless-rim-tape-10m/rp-prod175854


----------



## jocolow (Jul 30, 2019)

You are correct. I reread the bike description on the BikesOnline site, and they mention near the end that the rims are 29mm. I overlooked that before. I also discovered elsewhere that the 29-622 denotes the internal width and diameter of the wheel in mm. I thought it was just a model number.

The interwebs suggest 3-5mm wider tape than the rim width, so I went with MTB 34mm. Bike arrives Monday (unless by some miracle UPS drives faster).



andybmsg said:


> 29mm I think for 29er - Wheel Set
> ENTITY XL2 DISC 35-584 (27.5") / 29-622 (29")
> 
> https://www.polygonbikes.com/shop/bikes/mountain/enduro/siskiu-n8/
> ...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my N8 in Beast Mode!! 

Several things have changed from stock i.e. *1x11 XT/SLX drivetrain
*Spank wheels 31.5mm ID on DT-Swiss 350 hubs
*Fox Factory 36 Grip2 @170mm, 51mm offset
*800mm wide Giant Contact low rise and low sweep handlebar
*2.5 WTB Vigilante, light casing, high grip tire up front

Changing out wheels & drivetrain, has dropped a heap of weight.

Slightly offset by new 170mm fork and 1100g Vigilante up front.

Smooth grinder climbs are quicker/easier.

Technical climbs, w/ those big beasts up front are slightly trickier.

I think I'll have the legs to change the 28t Oval out for a 30t Oval Chainring.

As this'll be my park mule, I'm tempted to throw a coil outback.

Mmm...








Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

looks good. 

How much weight did wheels save?
How did you get rotor off to change as axle adapters seem to stop the change...?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

andybmsg said:


> looks good.
> 
> How much weight did wheels save?
> How did you get rotor off to change as axle adapters seem to stop the change...?


Unsure of exact weight dropped as I don't own scales... If I were to hazard a guess I'd say 300-400g's.

I also dropped weight changing out drivetrain for 1x11 XT/SLX.

Re, changing rotors... You need to remove wheel first.

Remove rotor from wheel.

Remove old brake mount adapter & install new one.

Play around with spacers to get maximum pad/rotor contact.

To prevent rotor rub, (loosen bolts that attach caliper to fork/rear triangle) spin wheel & grab brake, keep hold of brake and tighten down bolts. Not too tight, don't want to strip brake mounts on fork/frame.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Edit: just doing a little back reading of thread and see you've got issues with end caps.

I can't relate sorry, my rotors are 6 bolt. 

Fleet: '17 Scout 290, '18 Reign Adv 0, '19 Siskiu N8, '19 Full Stache


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

targnik said:


> Edit: just doing a little back reading of thread and see you've got issues with end caps.
> 
> I can't relate sorry, my rotors are 6 bolt.
> 
> Fleet: '17 Scout 290, '18 Reign Adv 0, '19 Siskiu N8, '19 Full Stache


Thanks, weight drop sounds about right. I was thinking of getting some trail wheels. I can change rotors but these wheels have strange rotor adapters on which appear held on by the end cap - so i cant get the rotor off..any idea how you got either end cap or external adapter off to change rotor? Pic below!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

andybmsg said:


> Thanks, weight drop sounds about right. I was thinking of getting some trail wheels. I can change rotors but these wheels have strange rotor adapters on which appear held on by the end cap - so i cant get the rotor off..any idea how you got either end cap or external adapter off to change rotor? Pic below!
> View attachment 1318441


My rotors just came off, no end cap issues...

Might be best to take wheels into your LBS and see what they can do for you 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I've owned my polygon siskiu N8 for about a year now and i have come across a few problems which i want to share and see if anyone else has the same.

Firstly the paint job - when i first got the bike, i put the odd stickers here and there on the frame then when i went to take these stickers off... It took half the paint job with it. I have had this issue all over the frame and even without stickers, the paint chips off a lot more than my other bikes

Secondly is the frame - The cables inside of the frame bounce around and make a real noise when riding the trials, i believe this is because there is no slot for the cables to go inside the frame like santa cruz etc.

Next are the wheels - I have found that the entity xl2 wheelset to be very flexable and dentable. I have put many dents in this rim and a flatspot meaning i cannot go tubeless anymore. Maybe this is my riding style but who knows? I have also had the issue with the end cap of my brake rotors which is impossible to take off as a cassette tool can not fit around the cap as the axle is in the way

These are the issues i have found in this bike and i have made a you tube video addressing most of these issues of you would like to watch. Let me know if this is just me or if you guys have the same issues.





Cheers


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

TomDawe said:


> Firstly the paint job - when i first got the bike, i put the odd stickers here and there on the frame then when i went to take these stickers off... It took half the paint job with it. I have had this issue all over the frame and even without stickers, the paint chips off a lot more than my other bikes
> 
> Secondly is the frame - The cables inside of the frame bounce around and make a real noise when riding the trials, i believe this is because there is no slot for the cables to go inside the frame like santa cruz etc.
> 
> Next are the wheels - I have found that the entity xl2 wheelset to be very flexable and dentable. I have put many dents in this rim and a flatspot meaning i cannot go tubeless anymore. Maybe this is my riding style but who knows? I have also had the issue with the end cap of my brake rotors which is impossible to take off as a cassette tool can not fit around the cap as the axle is in the way


Re, paint job I've got usual scrapes etc from a well used & shuttled bike. No flaking etc.

Not sure what's going on with end caps preventing you from taking rotors off. I've changed out my front rotor for a 203mm, no problems.

After my 3rd or 4th ride my rear wheel was out of true. I took bike back to seller and they noted both wheels spokes were low on tension. I also had a ding in rear rim. This was caused by hucking to flat and landing rear wheel on a rather large root.

After wheels were trued and ding was bent out. I had no further issues with them. Apart from being heavy, they haven't needed re-tentioning. Also running a thicker tire on the back prevented further dings.

FYI - for the price I paid for this bike, I could get a couple more N8's and still not have enough coin to buy a Santa Cruz Megatower.

The only thing I hear when bombing down the trail are my hoots and hollers.

True, I've upgraded a few things on my N8... but, I've done the same with any bike I've owned over the years.

Due to having the finances available, I've done it a bit quicker with this whip.

Like I've said in prior post, parts taken off my N8 - have made their way onto other members of the fleet.

PS - When I took my N8 to a bike park last November, despite it being still in mainly stock configuration - it did the job... no issues..

Best of luck sorting out your troubles.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomDawe (Oct 17, 2017)

Cheers for that, good to know


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

TomDawe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've owned my polygon siskiu N8 for about a year now and i have come across a few problems which i want to share and see if anyone else has the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your view, agree with review.














These photos explain the bizarre wheel rotor attachment. The end caps stop the centrelock lock ring coming off. But you cant get a centrelock tool in. You cant even knock out from other side.
I dont understand how they even manufactored them!!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

andybmsg said:


> Thanks for your view, agree with review.
> View attachment 1320313
> View attachment 1320315
> 
> ...


Most peculiar, that your front wheel has the rotor basically bolted on - by an unremovable end cap.

How can both wheel sets be stock??

I understand bikes can be built up by local bike shops slightly different to original config.

Have either of you taken your bikes back to sellers and asked if they can sort out changing of rotors?

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

I believe these are stock for UK as this is how they came out of the box and it looked like it hadnt been touched by the shop (bought online).

These are very strange - my guess is that the hub caps were put on first then rotor adapter then rotor. Problem is rotor adapter is very tight and will not budge even with a bit of prying with a screwdriver.


----------



## bagg (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,

Trying to decide between Siskiu N8/9 and Scott Genius.
I like the Genius because it is Bi-wheelsize or able to take both 27.5 and 29 wheels. 

My question is has anyone tried 27.5 wheels on the 29 frame or visa versa? My initial thought is it will mess with the BB height to much.

Appreciate all thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## bagg (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to decide between Scott Genius and siskiu n8/9.
I like the genius for being wheel agnostic as I like both 27.5 and 29 and like to swap & experiment a bit. 

Has anyone tried putting 27.5 wheels on a 29 Siskiu frame, or visa versa. I'm a medium frame in the siskiu so I'm keen to hear if the frame can workably accept different wheel size. 
My initial thought is that it will mess with the BB height too much and make the ride a lesser experience. 

Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## bagg (Apr 15, 2017)

Sorry - double post!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, Im from Singapore too and interested in the siskiu...likely will get the T-series once the Covid-19 situation died down here. Which Rodalink outlet u guys goes to in Singapore to view these bike. Thanks


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

bagg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying to decide between Siskiu N8/9 and Scott Genius.
> I like the Genius because it is Bi-wheelsize or able to take both 27.5 and 29 wheels.
> ...


The M sized frame of the N series accepts both 27.5 and 29 inch wheels - this info can be found on Polygon's website.
https://www.polygonbikes.com/shop/bikes/mountain/enduro/siskiu-n8/



lazymuf said:


> Hi, Im from Singapore too and interested in the siskiu...likely will get the T-series once the Covid-19 situation died down here. Which Rodalink outlet u guys goes to in Singapore to view these bike. Thanks


I bought my N9 from the Jurong branch. If you're staying in the NE area, you can go to Emmanuel Cycles instead to have a look, they bring in Polygon bikes as well.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Shortened fork down to stock length of 160mm travel.

Next mod?

Think I'll get an angleset headset installed.

0.5 - 1.0 degree change is what I'm after

You had that with 170mm fork!?

Yup...

But, I also had goofy stack & BB heights.

Making things a little slacker will lower BB & stack... which I shouldn't mind too much 

WB should also increase a smidge.

Providing my local LBS can get a suitable headset o/c 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## andybmsg (Jan 14, 2020)

*Finally sorted*

My N9 wheels had shimano cassette type centrelock wheels which are not right for through axles...got it off in the end and changed.

If anyone has these on there wheels be prepared for pain if changing rotors!. Had to use hammer and screwdriver the turn the lock ring.

Not sure if factory fit these but they are only ok for QR.


----------



## Shadow4eva (Jul 11, 2017)

andybmsg said:


> My N9 wheels had shimano cassette type centrelock wheels which are not right for through axles...got it off in the end and changed.
> 
> If anyone has these on there wheels be prepared for pain if changing rotors!. Had to use hammer and screwdriver the turn the lock ring.
> 
> Not sure if factory fit these but they are only ok for QR.


That cassette style lock ring should be for the rear wheel only. The front lock ring should be the BB type centerlock lock ring.. I guess the Polygon factory screwed up

Sent from my LIO-N29 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn Covid!!

No one has angleset headset in my country, suitable for bike!?

So... I've put that purchase on hold and I'm getting (just waiting on spring) a Marzocchi Bomber CR coil rear shock.

Will make the rear end feel more planted... less bucking on booters... just better feeling all around 

My 650b rig has a Rockshox coil shock on it and I absolutely love it! 

Pics to come once spring arrives and I get it installed 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

As per promised...

Pics 

Trying out Mullet config on my N8 

650b wheel in the back.

Nice easy swap over as all my bikes run DT Swiss hubs.

Just pull the cassettes off and swap em over/out.

HTA will be -65°

STA +74°

Above are just guesses o/c

Much more interested in how it'll ride.

Bike feels at a nicer height all around... particularly stand over.

We'll see if I get more pedal strikes. I'm predicting 'yes' but how many more??

BB has dropped 8.5mm

Now 325mm off the deck 

If I enjoy the mullet setup, I'll buy a 27.5 Spank rim and reuse current DT Swiss 350 hub.

Possibly need to go 170mm or 165mm cranks also.

Dropped handlebars one 10mm spacer to keep reach no.s similar as per stock.

We shall see tomorrow how it handles.

Stock, I don't get too many pedal strikes.
















Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bike handled as per interwebs critiques.

Felt quicker in the corners/berms - a good 10-15% more.

No real pedal strike issues to speak of, until I came unclipped in a rock garden... my fault - not mullet setup.

Certainly feels like a different/new bike.

Of note...
-uphill efficiency slightly decreased, which is expected with slackening things out
-easier to get behind bike on steep, technical sections of trail
-front doesn't actually feel any slacker
-whereas STA does feel slacker
- may re-raise handlebars one spacer
-rear wheel looks a lot smaller than the front!?

Will bite the bullet and buy 650b rim and rebuild wheel.

Will take a few rides to get use to...

But, promising none the less 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Second run on Mullet N8...

Felt great.

Another unexpected bonus.

Manuals are easier.

Loop out feeling present.

Was ride w/ kids... I hit a couple bonus lines (reserved for adults) & bike felt super confident.

Think I'm gonna enjoy my new mullet 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

El-moo-lay

Bike really shines when things get fast and steep 









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## hamij (4 mo ago)

targnik said:


> El-moo-lay
> 
> Bike really shines when things get fast and steep
> View attachment 1926325
> ...


Hi, have you still got this bike? I recently got a second hand 2019 N8. Thinking about upgrading the fork internals to a 180mm lyric as i find it harsh compared to my last bike which fork was an old as 180mm coil (2009ish marzocchi bomber 66). Also i find the rear tends to want to kick on certain jumps. How’d you find the ride with that coil?


----------



## Kelly Parker (Mar 15, 2017)

TomDawe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've owned my polygon siskiu N8 for about a year now and i have come across a few problems which i want to share and see if anyone else has the same.
> 
> ...


I’ve had an n-9 since 2019. Paint is terrible, I’ve had lots of broken spokes on rear wheel. rear wheel does flex a lot. I weigh 220 without a pack (I all ways have been tough on rear wheels). As long as I don’t get below 21psi no rim dings. Running 2.8 front and rear tires, I have replaced frame bearings close to bottom bracket about every 800 miles (4200 miles on bike) and all the rest at least 2 times. Keep and eye on your bearings (I even have gone too regressing bearings trying to get more miles before failure), this thing eats them. Enduro bearings. Just ride trails not much jumping for me. No matter what great suspension and overall ride for the money.


----------

